
Ask HN: Who does presentation interviews? - freework
There are many different ways to interview prospective programmers: Whiteboard interviews, take-home-projects, pair programming interviews, etc. One type of interview that I think I&#x27;ll do the best at is the presentation interview.<p>The presentation interview is when instead of trying to impress the company with writing radix sort from memory, you impress them with a 30 minute presentation on a project you&#x27;ve built.<p>I only know of one company that interviews this way, and that is genius (formerly rap genius). What are the other companies that hire this way?
======
prudence0
I had to do such a presentation about myself (I think the intent was to gauge
other things than technical knowledge) in the final round of interviews at BMW
in Germany. This obviously was after a series of technical rounds including a
chat/collaborative editor screen, a short homework project and final
whiteboard interviews.

I doubt any company would do just a presentation interview.

